# How many Gouramis for a 20L tank???



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey everyone! I've been trying to research this but haven't gotten quite the answer that fits my situation. I absolutely love Dwarf Gouramis' color and body shape. I think it adds so much to a freshwater tank. That being said, how many do you think I can place in a 20L gallon? It'll possibly be among zebra danios, cardinal tetras, cory cats and plecos. I know that males can be territorial, but their lovely coloration is what I'm looking for. 

Would I have luck with two males in a long tank with plants providing hiding spots?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions? Please


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Personally I would only keep 2 and if possible just a male and female.


----------

